
The machine age by Peter Norvig - fogus
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/opinion/opedcolumnists/the_machine_age_tM7xPAv4pI4JslK0M1JtxI/0
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2215878>

